# Tk-Tablematrix probleema

## tontze

Freevoa asentelen ja ongelmaksi muodostui seuraavaa: 

Using -L/usr/lib64 to find /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.2.0

Cannot find X include files via /include

Cannot find X include files anywhere at ./myConfig line 315.

Compilation failed in require at Makefile.PL line 19.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Makefile.PL line 23.

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-perl/Tk-TableMatrix-1.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *   perl-module.eclass, line  146:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   perl-module.eclass, line  135:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		echo "$pm_echovar" | perl Makefile.PL ${myconf} INSTALLMAN3DIR='none'\

 *   		PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor DESTDIR=${D} || die "Unable to build! (are you using USE=\"build\"?)"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Tk-TableMatrix-1.2.3/temp/build.log'.

Mikähän mahtaisi mättää ? Olen kokeillut build use flagin kera ja ilman, ei vaikutusta. Gnomea ajan.

-Tomi

----------

## tontze

 *tontze wrote:*   

> Freevoa asentelen ja ongelmaksi muodostui seuraavaa: 
> 
> Using -L/usr/lib64 to find /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.2.0
> 
> Cannot find X include files via /include
> ...

 

Lisätään että vanhemmat buildit sanoo samaa ..

----------

## Cougar81

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206180

----------

## tontze

 *Cougar81 wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206180

 

Jep tuon katoinkin jo, sama virhe kuin minulla.

----------

